# C.C conditions



## BIGTCAT'N

Anyone seen C.C lake today? Wanting to try it after the rain stops tomorrow if it's not chocolate milk?


----------



## MuskyFan

Supposed to get about an inch of rain today. Probably going to be stirred up quite a bit. I'll be going tomorrow but won't be running around very fast. Don't need to lose the lower unit first time out this year.


----------



## burnsj5

I was out Monday afternoon, water clarity wasn't too bad, a little dingy in some places but right around where I actually like it to be, temps 43/44. Can't speak to what the rain will do probably muddy it up some and get the temps up but it wasnt really in bad condition before this rain if that helps at all.

Good luck


----------



## Capt'n Mickey

Any docks out yet?


----------



## burnsj5

Capt'n Mickey said:


> Any docks out yet?


I can only say Wellman's are always in maybe somebody else can chime in but more importantly the good crappers are still locked up. I look forward to normal restrooms opening more than the dock situation haha.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

burnsj5 said:


> I was out Monday afternoon, water clarity wasn't too bad, a little dingy in some places but right around where I actually like it to be, temps 43/44. Can't speak to what the rain will do probably muddy it up some and get the temps up but it wasnt really in bad condition before this rain if that helps at all.
> 
> Good luck


What was the water level?


----------



## Troy Dave

According to the COE report it's up about a foot in last 24 hrs and about 1.5 feet above winter pool.


----------



## Pike

I was out yesterday, south end had a little better clarity than the north. I launched at North Pool, no docks are in yet with the exception of Wellman Meadows. Water temp 46-48 degrees. There has been a bunch of rain here the last couple of days.


----------



## Harry1959

pike.... you say south end had better clarity. Was either end brown colored? I’m probably going in the morning, unless The whole lake looks like chocolate milk. 
Thanks for the report


----------



## Pike

There was some visability on both ends. The whole lake has color. All the coves are muddy.


----------



## bolund

I made it out this morning. The north pool is quite milky. The best clarity I had was near the marina and that was about a foot and that's probably generous. It was good to finally get the boat back out though and the sunrise was great.


----------



## Harry1959

I went to welmans this am. It was a little muddy. I was going to fish, but had a leaking o-ring on fuel line. Glad I only live 13 minutes from the lake. Didn’t check the north end to see if it was any better or worse. I did see a lost hound, maybe a red bone? Red in color, around 45 lbs. well fed,appeared lost. Had an electric receiver/collar with a 12 inch antenna. I think it was a gps collar. Also had a gold name tag, but she wouldn’t come close enough for me to read it.


----------



## MuskyFan

Went out Friday after the rain ended. All the coves with feeder creeks were muddied up bad. One place looked like a river rolling into it. 3"-6" visibility. Main lake near bridge had about 12"-15" visibility. Plenty of other boats out.


----------



## Troy Dave

Made my first boat trip of the year yesterday. Fished the shore line from 73 bridge to the cove at Harveysburg and water was not too bad. Tried several coves working south to the dam and all were dirty. The cove back by the emergency spillway had a solid mudline. Tried working that edge but no luck. Caught nothing and saw nothing caught but was nice to get out.


----------



## MuskyFan

This is what it looked like Friday.


----------



## Harry1959

Sitting at the north end of lake right now. Water is stained, not muddy. We need a stretch of warm weather now


----------



## MuskyFan

Harry1959 said:


> Sitting at the north end of lake right now. Water is stained, not muddy. We need a stretch of warm weather now


You mean after tonight's snow, right?


----------



## Harry1959

Yup after tonight’s snow, probably mid april


----------



## MuskyFan

I'm so tired of winter. Just wish it would go away and stay away. Worked almost all of March away. Took tomorrow off to get some stuff done around the yard and maybe hit the lake in the afternoon. 

Just hope we have a prolonged spring, not jump right into the 90's...


----------



## MuskyFan

Daily Lake Report shows the lake came up 6.7' overnight. That's a lot of rain! Lake will be stirred up for a while.


----------



## garhtr

MuskyFan said:


> Daily Lake Report shows the lake came up 6.7' overnight. That's a lot of rain! Lake will be stirred up for a while.


 It is amazing how fast the lake can jump up especially when they shut the outflow down. Good news ( kinda) a guy could maybe fish a spillway today or tomorrow??
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Fishin4meat

I ve been thinking all night about going to a spillway today... Cowan maybe...cc is much closer to me though


----------



## garhtr

Fishin4meat said:


> I ve been thinking all night about going to a spillway today... Cowan maybe...cc is much closer to me though


 Hurry if you're going to C C, my guess is they'll open the valve pretty soon, The Lmr is starting to drop, flow below East fork is already up to 3500, probably won't be long until C.C. is that high.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## rblake

The valve has been opened.


----------



## RickH

Gate was only open for about 24 hrs.

At least it's cold and holding the water temp down to around 49

so tired of cold!


----------



## fire48off

Campground docks Wed. 4th


----------



## jig head

How's the lake looking today?


----------



## catmando

853.6’


----------



## Hughesjrm

I’m very curious on how the lake is doing as well. I just got my boat back from the shop an want to take it out to CC for a test drive. I live about 45 minutes away so I don’t want to drive all that way if I can’t get to the docks. I appreciate any info anyone can share


----------



## Lundy

I drove by the ramp North of the marina yesterday. The water is up and muddy but the water is down enough that the ramps are useable. No docks in at the ramps yet at that location. You can see about 6 ft of the concrete that separates the ramps if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hughesjrm

Lundy said:


> I drove by the ramp North of the marina yesterday. The water is up and muddy but the water is down enough that the ramps are useable. No docks in at the ramps yet at that location. You can see about 6 ft of the concrete that separates the ramps if you know what I mean.


Thanks, I appreciate the update. I’m not looking to do any fishing this trip, just mainly looking to test my motor and make sure it’s fixed. I good with the water a little high, as long as there is not a lot of debris still floating down from the river.


----------



## fire48off

Campground docks Thursday April 12


----------



## Hughesjrm

fire48off said:


> Campground docks Thursday April 12


Definitely looks a lot better than the pics from a week ago


----------



## Lundy

The ramp north of the marina on Tuesday sure looked a lot better than the camp ground ramp picture on Thursday.


----------



## brandonw

Girl and I made it out yesterday and ended up with the ol skunkaroo. Tried a few different places, different depths, different baits, different types of structure. No luck anywhere. Marked a lot of baitfish but as far as we could tell, nothing feeding. It was the same story for everyone else we saw. Water temp was 54-55 on main lake and up to 59 in coves. Visibility was poor, I thought it would’ve been better by now but not the case. 

Haven’t been skunked since my first outing of the year (also CC) but it was still a beautiful day to be out. Storms this weekend followed by a cold front coming in Monday probably won’t help things much. Water is already high and visibility poor. I think I’m gonna give it a week or two before I come back. Hopefully things can stabilize and crappie start their spawning patterns.

Maybe someone else has a better report from yesterday or this weekend


----------



## 9Left

Brandon... the temp you observed was the surface temp... CC is actually at a temp of about 51 right now..The rain we are having today and yesterday has helped jump it up a bit









We still have, i would say, another 10° to go before some good action starts..(fish chasing jigs in open water)


if you can...Get yourself an actual water thermometer, attached with about 10 feet of twine.. place it at around 6 to 8 feet deep… You will get a much more accurate temperature that will reflect what the fish are doing


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> Brandon... the temp you observed was the surface temp... CC is actually at a temp of about 51 right now..The rain we are having today and yesterday has helped jump it up a bit
> View attachment 260124
> 
> 
> We still have, i would say, another 10° to go before some good action starts..(fish chasing jigs in open water)
> 
> 
> if you can...Get yourself an actual water thermometer, attached with about 10 feet of twine.. place it at around 6 to 8 feet deep… You will get a much more accurate temperature that will reflect what the fish are doing


Thanks 9- I know it’s surface water temp, but I didn’t explicitly state it. Will do so in the future to prevent confusion


----------



## 9Left

oh its all good man! I think that a lot of people will look at the temperature on their electronics and expect that to be the actual temperature of the lake ... when it is just the surface temperature… Which the surface temperature literally changes by the hour. The water temperature needs to be about 60° before we see some good shallow water action...I usually measure the water temperature about 5 to 8 feet deep


----------



## fire48off

Looks like the North Pool Ramp is the only docks open!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N

fire48off said:


> View attachment 260209
> 
> Looks like the North Pool Ramp is the only docks open!


looks a lot better than I thought it would.


----------



## Hughesjrm

fire48off said:


> View attachment 260209
> 
> Looks like the North Pool Ramp is the only docks open!


Definitely looks a lot better than Wellman's boat ramp yesterday. Docks were about 20' out and difficult to launch a boat by yourself. Hopefully won't be long before they are back down to normal.


----------



## jig head

Happy Friday! Anyone have an idea how the lake is shaping up for the weekend? Just wondering about water color mostly.


----------



## 9Left

still a couple feet high... water clarity is still dirty.. water temp is about 51... as of this afternoon


----------



## 97tr21

9Left said:


> still a couple feet high... water clarity is still dirty.. water temp is about 51... as of this afternoon


Howd you do?


----------



## 9Left

no fishing today.. Driving around the campgrounds, will be reserving a campsite for a trip in 2 weeks, stopped by the campground ramp, and took a temperature


----------



## Fishingchick

Any reports on water conditions/clarity for Friday or Saturday?


----------



## jig head

Had a buddy on lake yesterday. He said the whole lake was muddy!


----------



## Cptn Spaulding

It was muddy yesterday from the creek down nearly to wellman. Warmest surface temp I noted was a hair over 53 later in the afternoon. Best visibility was maybe 12 inches.


----------



## Fishingchick

Thank you all for your help!
Does anyone know if the docks on the south side of 73 are in?


----------



## Nitro750

Cptn Spaulding said:


> It was muddy yesterday from the creek down nearly to wellman. Warmest surface temp I noted was a hair over 53 later in the afternoon. Best visibility was maybe 12 inches.


I agree the whole lake was still very dirty. I only marked water temp at 50.3 for my best. Visibility to me seemed like you said, 12" or less. Didn't get a bite.


----------



## Hughesjrm

Good morning, has anyone been out to Wellmans boat ramp. I’m curious if the water is still high. I pan on going up there after work this afternoon, but if the water is still to high I may abandon that plan. I had a hard time launching my boat last week by myself.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## burnsj5

As of this morning it was around summer pool maybe a foot high, if you have a hard time with launching when water is up a little bit north pool ramp might be a little easier for you. I'll bring muck boots or waders at times if really high at wellman and never been a problem. Hope you do well been kind of a bust recently from myself and other reports on here it seems, but can't catch them at home as they say.


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Wellman was fine Sunday. Water was muddy on the main lake, some of the coves were stained but not muddy. I was fishing for bass. I blanked. Second time out this year on the boat, second skunk!


----------



## Riverduck11

Well man is good to go. I went out Sunday. As others mentioned it was a tough bite and very muddy. I marked 51 to 53 for surface temps. 

I caught 12 Crappie and a few blue gills. They were deep. I caught them 16 to 20 foot down in 26 FOW. Actually caught one bumping the bottom.


----------



## jig head

Anyone on the lake today? Headed out in morning and wonder if the water color has improved?


----------



## 9Left

yes, I fished cc today for about four hours in the boat… I thought for sure we would be fishing deep with minnows, which we did, and we caught a few fish at around 15 to 18 feet deep on minnows ...However the funny thing was that the other half of the fish we caught came on a jig and Bobber set at 4 feet fishing the backs of the coves...I would definitely not say that the bite is “on “yet but there are fish starting to stage in the shallows

The water was still dirty… But definitely not muddy


----------



## Troy Dave

Fished up in the creek for musky today with no luck. Thought for sure I'd find one. Did catch a white bass and a 22" saugeye. Water was murky at the ramp and almost 2' visibility up near the bridge. Also about 2 degrees cooler there than at the ramp. I left a topraider about 15' to 20' up in a sycamore on the north shore to the right of the split. If you can get it, it's yours. Besides that tree, it has caught a couple of muskies.


----------



## Hughesjrm

It is killing me sitting at my desk right now. Only thing I can think of is hitting the lake. Hopefully I’ll be able to break away early today and go wet a line.

Anyone get out on CC yesterday? If so how was the water temp and clarity


----------



## 9Left

water temp dropped a bit last night (from 55 to 54) ...Today’s sunshine and warm temps should heat it back up though. Water visibility is about, what I would say , perfect for fishing. Not muddy, but not too clear

Had a couple buddies fish yesterday for a few hours and they reported catching fish in the coves on a jig and bobber


----------



## jig head

I was out casting for Saugeye last evening without a bite. Fished all over North end and got skunked!


----------



## crappiedude

jig head said:


> I was out casting for Saugeye last evening without a bite.


Then you should go again today.


----------



## jig head

I agree with you crappiedude... unfortunately we have baseball games today and tomorrow. I'll get after them again Saturday!


----------



## conley14

Anyone know if the white bass are up in the creeks yet?


----------



## bellbrookbass

conley14 said:


> Anyone know if the white bass are up in the creeks yet?


Been in the creek the past week or so

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Started Day #1 of the campout today (5/3/18)

Lake conditions:
* Main lake temp. 58(surface)
* Back in coves. 62(surface)
* Water is “murky”... not muddy
* Caught 43 fish today from 1pm to 6pm (25 kept) ( 10” size limit on my boat)
*Fish are reluctant to chase a jig on the retrieve
*Most fish caught on minnows set 4 feet deep
We did catch a lot of fish on a jig n bobber set 2-3 feet deep


















i will say that i am impressed with the overall size of crappie this year from CC... all keepers were 10.5” - 13”


----------



## crappietime

very nice. Was there a fish fry that evening?


----------



## 9Left

Day #2 Report...

*Caught 40
fish today from
9 am - 4pm. (30 kept)

* Main lake temp 59 ( surface)
* Back in coves. 62-63(surface)
*Clarity: good (south of 73 is better than North of 73
* MOST fish were taken on a jig n’ bobber set 12-18”( right up on the shoreline in the timber)
* I had a hard time getting a fish to take a jig on the retrieve..I just don’t think they are aggressive enough quite yet.
* Of the 30 kept, only 2 were females with eggs...
* fishing is good right now guys…But in my opinion... the Spawn is just starting... next week is going to be “game on “!!
Again.... very impressed with the overall size of the crappies this year ..


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Thanks for the reports! Sounds like the lake is finally waking up. Nice fish 9left!


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Got out this morning. Water temp around 58. Targeted bass. Got off to a slow start, but saw the crappie guys crushing them early on near the shoreline. My first strike felt like a monster bass at first, and when I finally brought it to the surface I was surprised to see a flathead on the line! Ended up catching a spotted bass and two largemouth after that, all in the 12-14 inch range. Nothing close to shore, all strikes in the 6-10 foot range.


----------



## Lil Crappie

Saw one Saugeye caught. Anyone else getting any eyes?


----------



## 9Left

Day #3 campout report...

* caught 42 fish today from 
7:30 am - 2pm and kept all 42! Not a single fish under 10”

*Main lake.... 58(surface)
*coves........60( surface)
*Clarity....perfect
* fish were still reluctant to chase a jig on the retrieve but i did manage 3 fish today using this method... 1/16 ounce/chartreuse

With today being saturday, there was a lot of competition out there, Last night around the campfire We planned our strategy for today and which 
spots /coves we were going to fish.. all seemed perfect until we launched the boat at 7am....every spot we picked out had at least 2-3 boats in it already...No big deal, it’s a big lake with plenty of oppurtunity so i did the obvious thing and fished where no one else was in sight... we snuck up to the shoreline and it was instantly “game on” with the jig n’ bobber method...set at 12”.....we picked our way through the log jams and standing timber... even managed a 20” channel cat on the jig and ultralight rod, that was a great fight and very unexpected!

































Thanks for reading and good luck out there guys!


----------



## brandonw

Party time! I’ll be out this week. Thanks for the reports. Sounds like you had a great weekend


----------



## flintlock

Making lifetime memories! Way ttoo go!!


----------



## 9Left

Day#4 report...

... i’m going to keep this short and sweet because I am dog tired ..

Got on the lake at 8 AM, fished until 11:30 AM... oh ..my.... god...
it’s ON!!! The only reason we stopped at 11:30 AM is because we had 85+ keepers in the live well ...Every single fish was 11 inches
No minnows, no bobbers, fish are chasing jigs in open water...Go get you some fellas


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Day#4 report...
> 
> ... i’m going to keep this short and sweet because I am dog tired ..
> 
> Got on the lake at 8 AM, fished until 11:30 AM... oh ..my.... god...
> it’s ON!!! The only reason we stopped at 11:30 AM is because we had 85+ keepers in the live well ...Every single fish was 11 inches
> No minnows, no bobbers, fish are chasing jigs in open water...Go get you some fellas


 Great reports and Sounds like an awesome trip !
Did your nephew ( I think ) get a Fish Oh crappie --- and did he get a pin for that BIG Fat Drum he caught last year ? 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> Great reports and Sounds like an awesome trip !
> Did your nephew ( I think ) get a Fish Oh crappie --- and did he get a pin for that BIG Fat Drum he caught last year ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Thanks garhtr! No fish Ohio pin this year for my nephew, can’t win ‘em all, he is a growing into a fine outdoorsman though! Yes, he DID receive a pin last year for the huge Drum.. he loved it


----------



## 9Left

Turned out to be a fine 2018 Spring!


----------



## fishdealer04

9Left said:


> Turned out to be a fine 2018 Spring!
> View attachment 261787


Great job Carl! Looks like you all had a great trip! I'm planning on taking dad out there on Tuesday or Weds to hopefully catch a few like you guys did!


----------



## Be Like Water

Great pics and report! I'll be there from Tues-Sat in my kayak and will post reports as well. The little guy is probably hooked on fishing for life after that trip, if he wasnt already!


----------



## MuskyFan

Fished CC yesterday 7:30-1:30. Put in at Wellman and ran up to the North creek. Targeted Muskie but I didn't get the notice they moved out of the creek with the white bass. Saw one nice Muskie motoring back out. Looked like he a.m. was summing himself just below the surface. Water was surprisingly 64 degs up there but muddy. 

Fished around the bridge for a few minutes after getting my wife some icecream at the marina. Water was 67 degs. Hit a small cove on the south side and other than a couple of minnows saw nothing. Water there was 68 and lightly stained. 

I heard that the bass tournament had some pretty nice fish but didn't hear of any numbers.


----------



## Be Like Water

Thanks for the detailed muskie report. So they are supposed to be out of the creeks now? I am going to be trying for my first kayak muskie while I'm there, and saugeye.


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Thanks garhtr! No fish Ohio pin this year for my nephew, can’t win ‘em all, he is a growing into a fine outdoorsman though! Yes, he DID receive a pin last year for the huge Drum.. he loved it


 He's still got time to get that FO crappie, (I got a feeling he will).
Let him carry that lucky buckeye next time he gets out with you. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## MuskyFan

Be Like Water said:


> Thanks for the detailed muskie report. So they are supposed to be out of the creeks now? I am going to be trying for my first kayak muskie while I'm there, and saugeye.


They're liable to be anywhere right now. Transitioning from the spawn to their summer haunts. Look up the "Seven degrees of musky location" on Musky Hunter forum. Gives a pretty decent explanation of their movement based on water temps. Water temps at caesar will probably be in the 70s by next week.


----------



## 9Left

Got out of work a bit early today and made it to CC , had to hike a bit through the woods to get to a cove around 5pm... caught a limit of 30 in less than an hour...i never made a single cast. all fish caught were tight to the bank in less than 12” of water. 1/16 ounce chartreuse jig. I simply walked along the bank and dipped the Jig into the timber.

When I got there, there were five boats in that Cove… And every single boat was tied off to a tree in the middle of the Cove , fishing in 10-15’ water. I never saw any one of them pull up fish while I was there .


**** SHALLOW WATER GUYS****
..The morning bite is very slow right now… The fish move shallow in the afternoon.. The bite seems to be heating up around 11 AM

trying to help people out… Just because it is 75°, and the sun is shining .. does not mean that the fish are looking to stay cooler in deeper water ...It is NOT a summer pattern... this is a spawning pattern.. Fish are not trying to stay cool… They’re trying to push eggs out of their arses... Fish shallow water....


----------



## MuskyFan

^^^

I'm not a biologist but I'm pretty sure the eggs don't come from their arses. ;-)


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Got out of work a bit early today and made it to CC , had to hike a bit through the woods to get to a cove around 5pm... caught a limit of 30 in less than an hour...i never made a single cast. all fish caught were tight to the bank in less than 12” of water. 1/16 ounce chartreuse jig. I simply walked along the bank and dipped the Jig into the timber.
> 
> When I got there, there were five boats in that Cove… And every single boat was tied off to a tree in the middle of the Cove , fishing in 10-15’ water. I never saw any one of them pull up fish while I was there .
> 
> 
> **** SHALLOW WATER GUYS****
> ..The morning bite is very slow right now… The fish move shallow in the afternoon.. The bite seems to be heating up around 11 AM
> 
> trying to help people out… Just because it is 75°, and the sun is shining .. does not mean that the fish are looking to stay cooler in deeper water ...It is NOT a summer pattern... this is a spawning pattern.. Fish are not trying to stay cool… They’re trying to push eggs out of their arses... Fish shallow water....


 We always called that type of fishing technique " dipping". Way back when RF was first impounded and had a lot of timber we would walk the shore with cane poles dipping marabou jigs in the trees and logs, that's a fun and effective way to get them when they're shallow. Also big fun when you unexpectedly hook a big bass or carp on a cane pole 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## percidaeben

9Left said:


> Day #2 Report...
> 
> *Caught 40
> fish today from
> 9 am - 4pm. (30 kept)
> 
> * Main lake temp 59 ( surface)
> * Back in coves. 62-63(surface)
> *Clarity: good (south of 73 is better than North of 73
> * MOST fish were taken on a jig n’ bobber set 12-18”( right up on the shoreline in the timber)
> * I had a hard time getting a fish to take a jig on the retrieve..I just don’t think they are aggressive enough quite yet.
> * Of the 30 kept, only 2 were females with eggs...
> * fishing is good right now guys…But in my opinion... the Spawn is just starting... next week is going to be “game on “!!
> Again.... very impressed with the overall size of the crappies this year ..
> 
> View attachment 261572
> 
> View attachment 261572
> 
> View attachment 261579
> View attachment 261579
> View attachment 261580
> 
> View attachment 261581


All I have to say is WOW!!!


----------



## ruffhunter

Limited to bank fishing. Went from 3 till dark. Caught 4, released one. Found one area with timber along bank, but im physically not able to do a 30ft clift descend! 3 brief rains. Wish I knew of a cove or bank with downed trees I could get down to easy.

NOW for the A-HOLES in the big cruiser and bright yellow top. I was at the bank and this cruiser was going full bore in the center. Suddenly swerved and headed straight for me. Got to within 100 yards and did a big fishtail, never slowed down and waived. Causing big waves.


----------



## 9Left

ruffhunter... go to the campground boat dock... you can fish righ from shore very easily... set a minnow 2’ deep and fish a few feet out from rocks


----------



## fishdealer04

Fished CC Tuesday and Weds. Tuesday Dad and I got our 60 crappie, 1 big bluegill, and the biggest white bass I have ever caught on CC at 17". Usually they are always 6-12 inches. I went back solo Weds and got my 30 pretty quick. Fished for saugeye for a few hours after that and only managed 1 short. Minnows outfished jigs on Tuesday but then on Weds jigs were the ticket at first and then the minnow bite took off for me. Great size and quality to the fish. Tuesday all but 2 of the fish I kept were over 10".


----------



## Be Like Water

Nice work guys! I got out there today for my first voyage in my new kayak. Launched on the north end from the Young rd ramp. I caught a decent 3lbish channel cat on an ultralight with minnows to start the day off. Then I came back in from the lake towards the ramp and hooked up with a 33-35inch muskie! She spit the lure as I was trying to use my fish grips.. probably should have let her wear herself out a little more. She bit on a baby bass shallow crankbait in about 10ft of water, probably 50 yards from the young rd ramp. I continued upstream past the ramp and hooked a nice hybrid striper, probably a good pound or pound and a half - which also spit the lure by the kayak. Overall was a great day and I'll be out there again tomorrow and Friday. If you see me in my pedal drive blue kayak say hi! Good luck to everyone, I'll post reports on my next two days also.


----------



## Troy Dave

Fished the creek this morning for musky and had one follow. Chased my figure 8 around 4 times but would not hit. Also caught a small largemouth. Water temp was 72 at the surface and 68 on the trolling motor. The carp are really stirring up the mud, looks like after a rain. Found one spot way up the creek with no carp around and could actually see almost 3 ft. down. I did not leave any presents up in the trees this time. I see the bait I left the other week is gone. Someone must have figured out how to get it down.


----------



## brandonw

Probably caught 35 or so specks, 16 keepers yesterday. Beautiful day to be out. We’ll see what this rain next week does to the fishing


----------



## MuskyFan

Went out with my wife for a couple of hours yesterday. Mostly trolled open water and cast to a few fall downs. In one area my graph was loaded with baitfish and schools of bigger fish. Nothing hit 'cept a limb and a rock.

As for the a-holes in boats, seems they are starting early this year. As big as this lake is you would figure that ski boats would not need to come within 100 yards of you. But sadly, no. I guess they figure 50'-60' in a turn is acceptable.


----------



## Be Like Water

I hear you Muskyfan, had that happen to me yesterday in my kayak. I paddled from the Young rd ramp out to Walker island and it was a little hectic. I picked up a crappie and white bass on the way.

When I came back in, my rod bent over in the exact same place I hooked my last muskie a few days ago.. in the bay right before you get to the young rd ramp. Sure enough, it was a muskie. She jumped completely out of the water twice. I successfully revived and released her after a tough fight.

Didnt get a measurement.. I'm thinking upper 30s and maybe 40. Next time I go out im going to have a remote camera setup so I dont have to hold them vertically, I know that isn't the best.

Any thoughts on this fish hitting in exactly the same spot as the one I hooked 3 days ago? It looks to be about the same size.. couldn't be the same fish right?

She bit on a bluegill pattern shallow crankbait about 4 inches long.


----------



## TopRaider15

Nice little ski, can't speak to experience on CC but with other reservoirs similar to it I'v had money spots you could say where theres always a few hanging around. Could be the same fish but I would pay particular attention to time of day, time of year, conditions, cover etc. and find more stuff like it this time of year and next.


----------



## MuskyFan

Could be something holding them in that spot. Food, cover, etc. They run the creek from time to time and that may be a holding area for them. Spawn should be over and they should be in that transition phase before going to their summer hangouts. Or they may be simply cruising that large muddy flat looking for an easy meal. Either way, two in one spot is a good thing for you.


----------



## thedudeabides

Fished from the yak for crappie yesterday evening. Was catching smaller crappie on the beds. Around 7-7:30 they started feeding heavily. They no longer were close to their beds or the bottom. Larger school of females came in to eat. I could throw a lure anywhere and soon as it hit the water they were all over it Then what I thought to be a large crappie turned out to be a smallmouth that showed itself about 3 times before I brought it in. It was a very pleasant surprise. I've only caught maybe 2-3 smallmouth out of the lake in my lifetime, mainly largemouth. After that nice fight I relished the moment and called it an evening. I could have sworn it was the middle of June or July out there. As always the dude abides.


----------



## smoore937

Fished the last couple days. Overall couldn’t complain. Fishing was great. Fished for saugeye mostly. Fished for crappie also. But my springtime crappie fishing is a little different than some. Im the guy you see fishing deep water. People probably chuckle when they go by ( whats he doing?) Everybody else is hugging the bank. Which is fine. They are looking for a limit. Im looking for big females. The ones that are smart. Thats why they are big. They like to outsmart the whole crappie spawn fishing tradition. They hang deep... wait till dark... Cruise in shallow while everybody is at home sleeping and drop their eggs. And just like that. They are done. You never see them. Thats the ones im looking for.... So far out of all the girls, the biggest i’ve caught is a 13” pushing 14”. Which we know that theres bigger in that lake... The saugeye fishing has been good this week. Except for yesterday. Everything i caught was short. Today it was a little slow at first. But as soon as the wind picked up a little bit, it was on. The keepers today were a little over limit. Good eaters! Heres a couple pics of some of the fish the last couple days. I only keep what ill eat for dinner. But sometimes i get lazy once I trailer the boat and dont feel like cleaning them. Gave a couple 19-20” saugeye and some good crappie (12”) away Mon and Tues at the docks. Also got a 12” perch this week.


----------



## 9Left

i’m sure there are a few big females in deeper water… But that is definitely not the rule ... the last two trips I have made have been mostly 12 and 13 inch crappies...All caught in 2–3 feet of water. i’m definitely not saying it’s an incorrect way to go about it… But the big fish are up shallow just like every other size fish.
By the way, that’s a great perch that you caught there! I was able to catch a couple nice perch like that this year, I just wish I could find them in a really good numbers!


----------



## s-moore-937

Yeah, I would love to have a mess of perch that size.... Or even close to it!


----------



## zack2345

I agree with this 100 percent 


9Left said:


> i’m sure there are a few big females in deeper water… But that is definitely not the rule ... the last two trips I have made have been mostly 12 and 13 inch crappies...All caught in 2–3 feet of water. i’m definitely not saying it’s an incorrect way to go about it… But the big fish are up shallow just like every other size fish.
> By the way, that’s a great perch that you caught there! I was able to catch a couple nice perch like that this year, I just wish I could find them in a really good numbers!


----------



## zack2345

I'd go on even more to say it's a very strict rule unless the water is gun clear


----------



## zack2345

the last time we went we caught a 14"er in 2 foot of water at like 2pm


----------



## Bob Owens

I was there 3 times in the last week and a half and probably 25% of the crappies I caught were in shallow water. The other 75% were in water 7-8 fow suspended 4-6 feet deep. Very few short fish.


----------



## zack2345

did they have eggs? I've heard the bigger females go up in the first wave so maybe your catching post spawn fish... when me and my son went last weekend we had 35 keepers Saturday and threw back maybe 10 or so and everything we kept was close to 10 inches or bigger same way with sunday we kept 37 all big crappie... I believe you caught some bigger ones deeper but that sounds like post spawn fish... and why try to find deep fish this time of year when you can catch them on the banks all day


----------



## zack2345

he isn't even 4 yet and caught that 12 inch crappie in 2 foot of water all by himself along with probably 10 other fish...also the sunday we went and had the 14 incher we got checked by the warden an he seemed impressed by the hull and asked if we were catching them all shallow we said yes and asked him how every one else was doing ... his exact words were every one fishing shallow is doing very well ... the guys fishing deeper "for the big ones " he actually used air quotes are not doing as well..


----------



## zack2345

I'm not trying to start an argument either i may have read your post wrong butt it's getting to be the end of the spawn so I'm guessing alot if fish will be post spawn. out suspending


----------



## 9Left

Walked the banks of musky cove this morning from 6:30 to 11am... caught tons of crappie on a 1/16 chartreuse jig...I bet i caught at least 80 fish...still catching them in about 4’ of water...Had a very hard time finding one over 10” though... The bite seemed to shut down around 11 AM when the sun Finally came out from behind the clouds... kept only 12 fish that were 10 inches or better


----------



## zack2345

nice I'm thinking of going out today I just dont know if I should crappie fish or saugey fish


----------



## MuskyFan

Fishin's fishin'...just toss out a line and see what's bitin'. ;-)


----------



## Matt Jackson

It seems I arrived late to the hot bite at CC.I did catch my fair share but I wish I would have been a week or 2 sooner.Ended up with 10-20 keepers per day from the bank.All Caught from the bank with 2 inch grub or jig and bobber.


----------



## MuskyFan

Funny now that you mention a bobber and jig. Seems to be the season for them to be blossoming in trees around the banks. Just an observation...


----------



## zack2345

saugeye are on fire... caught 6 keepers 3 of them very big and lost 2 at the boat


----------



## 9Left

nice job on the saugs zack2345!
I ventured out one more time very early this morning on foot… I think that I will definitely say that the Spawn is on the downhill side and coming to an end ..

all the usual haunts that I have been slaying fish in for the past three weeks have delivered a big fat goose egg this morning,With the exception of a few dinks here and there I traveled around the lake to a different Cove and was able to salvage the morning with six keepers over 10 inches... however, my freezer has more than enough fillets in it as of now so they all went back in the lake, I was mostly just out to enjoy the morning with a thermos of coffee by the lake side...I caught maybe 25 or so over the period of three hours this morning, Most of the fish were 6” to 9” males. 1/16 chartreuse jig


----------



## zack2345




----------



## bethel_caller

I did ok on crappie but only managed 1 eye caught on crawler harness. What did you use for the 6 fish? By the way all crappie caught on cranks and were 11-13 inchers. I dink eye caught on crank as well


----------



## zack2345

cranks


----------



## brandonw

Got out for a few today after work. Only fish I could find was a school on timber 8-11’ deep. Action was hot for bout half hour before they moved on. Managed 7 keepers, probably a dozen total fish caught. Couple males still had tuxedos and a couple females with egg sacks still but I would agree with 9. Seems like they’re transitioning to a postspawn, early summer pattern.


----------



## ohiostrutter

Fished the far back end of a large cove this morning. Bite was excellent from 615am to about 9. Bobby garland baby shad in monkey milk under a Bobber about 2.5-3 feet deep. Bites were aggressive. Caught probably 60 fish, 20 keepers over 10". At 9 it shut off like a light switch. Switched to minnows and coaxed two more, then that was it.


----------



## ruffhunter

ohiostrutter said:


> Fished the far back end of a large cove this morning. Bite was excellent from 615am to about 9. Bobby garland baby shad in monkey milk under a Bobber about 2.5-3 feet deep. Bites were aggressive. Caught probably 60 fish, 20 keepers over 10". At 9 it shut off like a light switch. Switched to minnows and coaxed two more, then that was it.


Exact bait and color Ive been using too at cc. Used the bluegrass last evening and got 5 right at dark. My dad gave me some a close monkey milk colored crappie magnets and did well for the turkey season evenings down south. I then found the monkey milk swim'r tailed bobby garlands at cabelas and having fun.


----------



## bolund

You all are letting me down. I haven't been able to got out since mid April, this thread has been keeping me informed and excited but it's fallen off the last couple days. I'm hitting the lake tomorrow (even though it sounds like I missed the hot bite the last couple weeks and it's supposed to storm). Anyone else braving the weather? To be optimistic, it may help keep the pleasure boaters at home!


----------



## MuskyFan

I may get out early Sunday morning and get off before the ramps turn to crap. Tomorrow is endless bbqs. Guess there are worse ways to spend Saturday.


----------



## 9Left

bolund said:


> You all are letting me down. I haven't been able to got out since mid April, this thread has been keeping me informed and excited but it's fallen off the last couple days. I'm hitting the lake tomorrow (even though it sounds like I missed the hot bite the last couple weeks and it's supposed to storm). Anyone else braving the weather? To be optimistic, it may help keep the pleasure boaters at home!


lol...the thread is falling off because the bite is falling off…


----------



## bolund

9Left said:


> lol...the thread is falling off because the bite is falling off…


I know, I missed it. Thank you all for letting me live vicariously through your reports... but I'm still hoping to scrape something out. It will be nice to get the boat wet anyway, and probably the rain gear. The weather forcast is actually getting better, maybe the incoming storm will make them hungry.


----------



## zack2345

I'll be there 7am


----------



## ruffhunter

I got there at 615am today and only managed 1 crappie. Another guy at a point got a mix of crappie and was getting hand sized gills he said. Talked to a guy at the marina fishing the carp with bait on the bottom. Said his pole flew off the blocks into the water. Must have been a biggin. Be back Saturday with a 2nd pole rigged for gills.


----------



## 9Left

ruffhunter said:


> I got there at 615am today and only managed 1 crappie. Another guy at a point got a mix of crappie and was getting hand sized gills he said. Talked to a guy at the marina fishing the carp with bait on the bottom. Said his pole flew off the blocks into the water. Must have been a biggin. Be back Saturday with a 2nd pole rigged for gills.[/




you’d Be surprised at how small of a fish can rip a rod off the bank and into the water


----------



## bolund

Well, it's was a beautiful day on the water, didn't catch much, a small white bass, small crappie and a small bluegill. I did happened to run into Zack out there I think he felt some pity for me and gave me a coupe fish to bring home because he's a better fisherman than I am. Hahaha It felt good to get some baits wet and I at least got to see my rod bend a couple times. Definitely some boat traffic out there today!


----------



## ruffhunter

Went from 615 to 1000am. One 11in crappie, 1 dink and a bunch of baby gills.


----------



## MuskyFan

Hit it today from 6am-10:45am. Got off as Wellman was getting loaded up with pleasure boats. Think my timing was pretty good. 

No fish but had a mid 30s Musky follow in my bucktail. Figure 8'd it several times until it dropped away. 

Had a couple of goslings come up looking for a handout couple times with mom and dad hollering at them. One swam under my bow behind the trolling motor. Lol

Also found an anchor. Not sure why it was there but almost got the rope wrapped in my TM. Was stuck in the mud pretty bad. 

Water temps already at 80 degs just about everywhere.


----------



## Lil Crappie

7 am to 1pm. 20 crappie( 10 keepers), 1 channel, 1 white bassł. Hot!


----------



## 9Left

got on the lake this morning around 10 AM with my wife and daughter and my mother and father in law ...Brought a jug of ice tea and a bucket of chicken and had a grand ol’ time on the lake...Mostly pleasure boating… But we also go every memorial day weekend and put a 12 foot mast in one of the rod holders with a very big American flag on it and I parade that thing around the lake because I’m proud to be here...To tell you the truth it’s kind of a shame to see all those boats on the lake and none of them celebrating the reason we have the three day weekend by flying a flag.

anyhow, enough of my rant… Of course I brought my fishing stuff! 
Memorial day weekend is PRIME time to go looking for big bluegills . armed with a lot of wax worms, my daughter and I probably caught around 100 bluegills today… Ended up keeping 15 that were actually over 8 inches . Wax worms at 2 feet deep near the banks


----------



## Salmonid

I went out with Backupbait this morning 6:45-11:30. North shore. Trolled up about 25 crappies 13 keepers i think. A handful of white bass and a nice 13” lm bass. Fun morning but left as all the idiots were showing up. Lol. Water was 78-79 all over the lake


----------



## 9Left

Dang Mark, if I knew you were there I ‘d have looked for you… I put in at North ramp also


----------



## zack2345

bolund said:


> Well, it's was a beautiful day on the water, didn't catch much, a small white bass, small crappie and a small bluegill. I did happened to run into Zack out there I think he felt some pity for me and gave me a coupe fish to bring home because he's a better fisherman than I am. Hahaha It felt good to get some baits wet and I at least got to see my rod bend a couple times. Definitely some boat traffic out there today!


ha ha no pitty just didnt wana mess with the twofish ... I was hoping you would catch more. did you ? saugey are so hard to figure out I swear the minute I think I've got a pattern I go out the next day and nothing... they are for sure not walleye


----------



## Lil Crappie

9Left said:


> got on the lake this morning around 10 AM with my wife and daughter and my mother and father in law ...Brought a jug of ice tea and a bucket of chicken and had a grand ol’ time on the lake...Mostly pleasure boating… But we also go every memorial day weekend and put a 12 foot mast in one of the rod holders with a very big American flag on it and I parade that thing around the lake because I’m proud to be here...To tell you the truth it’s kind of a shame to see all those boats on the lake and none of them celebrating the reason we have the three day weekend by flying a flag.
> 
> anyhow, enough of my rant… Of course I brought my fishing stuff!
> Memorial day weekend is PRIME time to go looking for big bluegills . armed with a lot of wax worms, my daughter and I probably caught around 100 bluegills today… Ended up keeping 15 that were actually over 8 inches . Wax worms at 2 feet deep near the banks


Saw your flag. Awesome! Made me remember my grandfather, who is the reason I fish. Always had a flag for his boat. Been thinking about getting one. Took my oldest friend, a Navy vet, fishing today. Thank all of you for your service.


----------



## Matt Jackson

9Left awesome to hear you flew the flag on your boat.That made my morning to hear that.Im Hoping to get a new fish finder soon and get back to CC.


----------



## Salmonid

9Left said:


> Dang Mark, if I knew you were there I ‘d have looked for you… I put in at North ramp also


Pretty sure we saw you and the flag rolling by!! My boat out of commission so i was in Randy’s tracker 
Salmonid


----------



## brandonw

Got out yesterday evening. Water surface temp around 81*. Caught probably around 24 crappie, 4 white bass, and small saug. 8 keeper crappie. All on jigs. Had to move around a lot to find fish. Quantity wasn’t bad but quality was lacking which is unusual for CC. Big fish was a 12”er. Found most of them suspending on structure. I’ll probably try the green light next time I get out. Not sure when that’ll be with the rain next few days and work this weekend.


----------



## bolund

zack2345 said:


> ha ha no pitty just didnt wana mess with the twofish ... I was hoping you would catch more. did you ? saugey are so hard to figure out I swear the minute I think I've got a pattern I go out the next day and nothing... they are for sure not walleye


No, I didn't fish much longer, I had some chores at home to get done. They are definitely frustrating, but that makes it fun too. I have a few tactics I'm looking forward to try next time, hopefully one of the days this weekend.


----------



## zack2345

bolund said:


> No, I didn't fish much longer, I had some chores at home to get done. They are definitely frustrating, but that makes it fun too. I have a few tactics I'm looking forward to try next time, hopefully one of the days this weekend.


yea man I think that's why I've given up bass fishing .... it's all I used to do is fish in bass tournaments and it got old kinda plus I dont like to eat the bass. so now these dam saugeye and river sauger have me stumped ... I mean I catch them alot but it's all so random... the saugeye st Caesars bite one day on crank baits then the next day same exact conditions they wont touch one... with bass and crappie as long as there is no major change in the conditions the pattern usually stays the same... not sauger and saugeye


----------



## zack2345

going to Caesars Saturday any one been getting saugeye at all


----------



## 9Left

zack2345 said:


> yea man I think that's why I've given up bass fishing .... it's all I used to do is fish in bass tournaments and it got old kinda plus I dont like to eat the bass. so now these dam saugeye and river sauger have me stumped ... I mean I catch them alot but it's all so random... the saugeye st Caesars bite one day on crank baits then the next day same exact conditions they wont touch one... with bass and crappie as long as there is no major change in the conditions the pattern usually stays the same... not sauger and saugeye


Zack, I feel the exact same about saugeye at CC... it always seems so random to catch them. some days I can really get into them and catch a limit, but it is absolutely never in the same spot on the lake, nor the same bottom contour... having been fishing for them for several years now on CC... The only consistency that I have found to be true is to fish in less than 10 feet of water. i’m not saying that there are not Saugs In deeper water, I am just saying that I can almost always count on catching a few when I fish shallow..weather i am casting a 3” grub or trolling a crankbait...or drifting.. less than 10’ seems to be the only “ pattern” i can come up with.


----------



## zack2345

9Left said:


> Zack, I feel the exact same about saugeye at CC... it always seems so random to catch them. some days I can really get into them and catch a limit, but it is absolutely never in the same spot on the lake, nor the same bottom contour... having been fishing for them for several years now on CC... The only consistency that I have found to be true is to fish in less than 10 feet of water. i’m not saying that there are not Saugs In deeper water, I am just saying that I can almost always count on catching a few when I fish shallow..weather i am casting a 3” grub or trolling a crankbait...or drifting.. less than 10’ seems to be the only “ pattern” i can come up with.


I agree with that I usually try to troll in like 6 to 8 foot of water thats all I know lol anywhere on the lake


----------



## garhtr

Yes , I believe the biggest mistake most unsuccessful saugeye fishermen make is fishing too deep. I almost always catch them shallow . I never (rarely) fish C C but I occasionally fish other lakes in our area , up top is where it happens 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## brandonw

What time of day do you guys chasing saugs usually fish when you're finding them in 10' or less? When I fished the GMR often I would almost exclusively fish and catch them shallow at night so I'm not sure if the same principles applied for lake saugs. I might try drifting for them here soon. Would be nice to throw a couple harnesses out and just kick back and relax.


----------



## garhtr

Early spring and fall I often fish mid day , often from shore and am surprised how good the bite can be at very shallow depths. With increased boat traffic, warmer temps and soon to be clear clear water I fish nights or early and late but I won't hesitate to fish mid day In rain or cloud cover.
In rivers, mainly Lmr, especially in the fall I often fish a fly shallow and routinely see the fish strike.
On winter night trips on lakes I try to keep a fly in the 2- 3ft range and some nights I'll have good success higher in the water column. Often on calm windless fall early/ winter nights you can see fish chasing bait similar to hybrids and wbass , they'll be were the bait is Imo and soon you'll probably see schools of small shad fry and the wbss and saugeye won't be far away
BUT -- I rarely fish CC, I tend to stick to Cowan and Rcky frk.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Harry1959

Wondering what CC surface temp is? The Corp of engineers sight says 68. Where is that temp obtained from? My transducer that sits a few inches below the surface was reading from 76-78 last week. I’m sure it’s heating up on these hot days.


----------



## 9Left

Interesting... I just looked up the USGS data for CC...That site also says 68.5°. and that was last updated today at 2 PM ....I would’ve thought it was much much warmer than that


----------



## Harry1959

Almost double posted


----------



## ARNfishin

68 must be deep down. It was 80.3 at surface on Saturday and that was before the sun came up.


----------



## Harry1959

Went today. Put in at welmans. Surface temp ranged from 84-87. Should cool back down some the next few days


----------



## TopRaider15

Was going to say when I put in at Haines on Sunday surface temps we 90, once i got to big island was seeing 86-87. I sure hope it comes back down, visibility was awful too.


----------



## Rustcat

Anyone been in the last couple of days? I imagine the water clarity isn't so great


----------



## Harry1959

Was wondering about water conditions too. Will probably go in the AM. Will update when I get back


----------



## Harry1959

Put in at north pool ramp about 730 AM temps 77-78. Not sure how one actually measures visibility? Varies depending on lure color. Maybe 3ft visibility. I just call it stained water. Not muddy. Too many boats by 1030.


----------



## odell daniel

9Left said:


> Zack, I feel the exact same about saugeye at CC... it always seems so random to catch them. some days I can really get into them and catch a limit, but it is absolutely never in the same spot on the lake, nor the same bottom contour... having been fishing for them for several years now on CC... The only consistency that I have found to be true is to fish in less than 10 feet of water. i’m not saying that there are not Saugs In deeper water, I am just saying that I can almost always count on catching a few when I fish shallow..weather i am casting a 3” grub or trolling a crankbait...or drifting.. less than 10’ seems to be the only “ pattern” i can come up with.


couple guys won a saugeye tourney last year at ceaser I was in, they accidently stumbled into them suspended in a tree like crappie, had a real nice limit, casting jigs into the tree.


----------



## MuskyFan

Supposed to be in the upper 90s, pushing 100, again this weekend. Doubt I'll get out. Upper WI spoiled me last week... ;-)


----------



## cincinnati

MuskyFan said:


> Supposed to be in the upper 90s, pushing 100, again this weekend. Doubt I'll get out. Upper WI spoiled me last week... ;-)


Spoiled for life?


----------



## MuskyFan

cincinnati said:


> Spoiled for life?


Yeah, it is gorgeous up there. BUT, haven’t been up there when everything is buried in white.


----------



## TopRaider15

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah, it is gorgeous up there. BUT, haven’t been up there when everything is buried in white.


You weren't in Eagle River were you......


----------



## cincinnati

TopRaider15 said:


> You weren't in Eagle River were you......


Have you not been following PMTT results??  Check the Out of State trip reports!


----------



## MuskyFan

TopRaider15 said:


> You weren't in Eagle River were you......


Yeah, we were. Caught one fish during competition and came in 7th place with big fish of the tourney.


----------



## cincinnati

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah, it is gorgeous up there. BUT, haven’t been up there when everything is buried in white.


Went there for dog sled races many years back. Single digit temps & lots of snow. Our Ohio (carburetor) car wouldn't start @ 5AM for the trip home, so I walked to a convenience store & bought a can of ether. Under the hood preparing to spray, when a motel employee walked out in his shirtsleeves, carrying trash to the dumpster. He stops to watch & then asks "What would you do if it was really cold?"

All but the very worst weather is insignificant to the locals. If you lived there, you'd be one of them!


----------



## TopRaider15

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah, we were. Caught one fish during competition and came in 7th place with big fish of the tourney.


Thought that was you on the leader board!!! Congrats buddy that's awesome. To place up there especially given the local knowledge you were up against. Good thing muskies don't care where you are from.

My better half's cousins Ben and Matt Michlig are on track for another shot at top gun, suppose if I was smarter i'd hop in the boat with them more often. 

My mom is a Yooper, spent every winter and summer there as a kid....already plotting my retirement up there in only uhhh 32 years


----------



## MuskyFan

I got to talk to them at the hotel after the second day before the awards. They were in the same boat as most everyone else. Looking for fish, nothing working. Had to be pure luck that Sam and I came across that fish. Others had worked that area the day before and when we got there (we stopped short right after launch) another Boat was working it. When we moved over they were 300 yards down the way. Fish hit about 35 mins after launch. We are counting our blessings that it worked out that way. Another team had been targeting the same area and fish for three days.

When I say we threw everything we had the first day that is no lie. The boat was littered bow to stern with lures.

Yeah, those fish are strange and very quirky.


----------



## bolund

The kids did let me get out as early as I wanted this morning, but I was able to hook into a 22 incher. I only fished for about 2-3 hours until the family met me at the lake and I turned into a pleasure boater. It was a little warm out there but it’s always not ce to be on the water.


----------



## MuskyFan

Got out on CC yesterday. Gorgeous day to be on the water. Water a bit warm @ 82 degs but caught one 34" musky. Saw a few more. Baitfish seem to be clinging to the thermocline. 

Got a question, though, since we've been focusing on other waters. Has the large shad hatch happened yet or is it still due? Last year you almost walk on the fish they were so thick. Haven't seen that yet this year but really haven't been on CC as much, either.

Next week its St Clair then a HS reunion followed by ST Clair again. Probably be the end of Aug before I see CC again. Won't miss the circus at the boat ramps, though.


----------



## burnsj5

MuskyFan said:


> Got out on CC yesterday. Gorgeous day to be on the water. Water a bit warm @ 82 degs but caught one 34" musky. Saw a few more. Baitfish seem to be clinging to the thermocline.
> 
> Got a question, though, since we've been focusing on other waters. Has the large shad hatch happened yet or is it still due? Last year you almost walk on the fish they were so thick. Haven't seen that yet this year but really haven't been on CC as much, either.
> 
> Next week its St Clair then a HS reunion followed by ST Clair again. Probably be the end of Aug before I see CC again. Won't miss the circus at the boat ramps, though.


I think the shad are always like that, maybe just deeper or a little more dispersed at times. Have seen large bait balls during the day and when shining a spotlight at night into the water have seen hundreds upon hundreds swimming around small areas this year. Some years I have seen the 6ft wide 100yrd long swimming schools that look like something from the blue planet series, but CC is always stacked with shad of varying sizes in my opinion. If the DNR goes through with the blue cat stocking I will be curious to see if there is much impact on the shad population out there. 
With the cooler nights I plan on getting out early tomorrow for some toothy critters as well before the weather gets blazing again.


----------



## Lil Crappie

Out just after 6am. Water temperature 80 degrees. One 19” saugeye 2w-bass. Tons of bait fish marked. Heard a few others say they caught zip!


----------



## bassmaster1

I got out this morning for a couple hours in my kayak (not sure about water temp, new kayak and haven’t gotten a finder for it yet). Bass fishing, ended up catching a small white bass right off the bat on a sammy then around 8am got a healthy 15.5” largemouth on a deep tree with a dropshot. Only two bites I had. Gorgeous morning out on the water.


----------



## bwhntr4168

Was out at 7am kept 2 eyes 16,18 also kept 2 nice perch! Caught several shorts and kitty cats!


----------



## Lil Crappie

bwhntr4168 said:


> Was out at 7am kept 2 eyes 16,18 also kept 2 nice perch! Caught several shorts and kitty cats!


How did you catch the perch? Only caught one?


----------



## bwhntr4168

Jigging for saugeyes! Right on the edge of drops!


----------

